# Croakers!!!!!!!!!!!!



## cast master mac (Apr 19, 2005)

The croaker bite is on at colonial Beach. Had a great day. Caught over thirty in two hours. They will be at Bushwood and Clements Island in about a week or so. Tight Lines and Kepp feeshn Fellas


----------



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

*Location?*

Where is clements beach? Would'nt mind catching me some hardheads since the stripers are sporadic.


----------



## foodfan (Jun 4, 2001)

*More info please*

That's great news! Were you fishing from boat or shore. Colonial Beach pier, perhaps? All info is appreciated.

Thanks!
Foodfan


----------



## cast master mac (Apr 19, 2005)

*I*

was catching the croaker straight from the new pier that they have down there. It is real nice and clean. You might want to buy your bait before you get down there. I t is hard to find any tackle shops around. Clements Island is off of 234 heading 301 south. Follow 234 all the way to the second blinking light. Make a right hand turn and drive to the end of the road. You will need laterns there at night. Until the next time guys tight lines and keep fishn


----------



## croakerman (Jan 20, 2000)

*Where is the new Pier*

The directions you gave, I believe lead to Bushwood Wharf. That is where the Quades family rents jon boats. Have they built a fishing pier over the winter? Or is the pier that you caught the fish from in Colonial Beach and they have erected an public pier?


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

I was over at Holiday sports this morning and met one of the guys from P&S and the guy behind the counter was telling us that the croaker are at Bushwood as we speak,not to many were taken from the small pier but from boat that was another story and nite is your best bet. A couple 22"ers were caught on bloods.


----------



## 1obxnut (Mar 26, 2002)

I guess I was wastin' time goin' to PLO this past saturday.... FRAK.... 

And sittin' on 8 bags of bloods..Thanks for the info, I'll be hittin' bushwood or CB this week.


----------



## nuppey (Nov 25, 2005)

Did you catch them during the day? Why type of bait did you use? Thanks for the info.


----------



## nuppey (Nov 25, 2005)

As far as Bushwood. I went there 2 weeks ago and because we got the report that the croakers were and we just caught a cold. It was windy and cool that night on the pier. Not a bite except for baby perch. So, I guess they should be on their way.


----------



## cast master mac (Apr 19, 2005)

*I*

caught them all day on Bloodworms. I will use fb alot next weekend when I am up there. If interested just pm me and we can get together. Tight lines


----------



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

*day and time?*

Hi mac, what day and at what time are you planning on going again? My friend and I are very interested in going with you.


----------



## Leopard1138 (Jul 1, 2004)

Nice report! Hopefully they will be around SPSP in a month


----------



## nuppey (Nov 25, 2005)

ok mac. i think that i am going to try to make it out sunday afternoon if the weather holds up. I have to confirm with my buddy and wifey.


----------



## fishbone4_14_74 (Feb 7, 2005)

thats good to hear ,,, maybe the Big fish are just about here since you got what we have been having for a few weeks now ,,, also down here the big ones hit first but only fer a couple of days ,,,


----------



## cast master mac (Apr 19, 2005)

*I*

will try to come out Sunday and fish all day into the night. Until then tight lines


----------



## nuppey (Nov 25, 2005)

Mac I think we are going to be there on sunday. I am trying to get there earlier than afternoon. I don't know if I can swing that but I am going to try. do you think the pier area will be crowded and is that the only place they are hitting down there? I am not sure what I will be wearing or driving but I will be with about 2 to 3 buddies and we will look serious about caught some d&*( fish Until Sunday be safe!!


----------

